
Sniper-guided .50 cal round – with RT optical sensors and aero-actuation controls - projectant
http://www.janes.com/article/75087/orbital-atk-progresses-new-medium-calibre-munition-development
======
projectant
Reminds me of the "self-guided smart slug" from Cory Doctorow's Down and out
in the magic kingdom, p.17 [0]

Incredible live-fire test video of bullets changing course mid flight to hit
moving targets. [1]

[0]: [http://craphound.com/down/Cory_Doctorow_-
_Down_and_Out_in_th...](http://craphound.com/down/Cory_Doctorow_-
_Down_and_Out_in_the_Magic_Kingdom.pdf) [pdf]

[1]: [http://www.military.com/video/ammunition-and-
explosives/ammu...](http://www.military.com/video/ammunition-and-
explosives/ammunition/exacto-live-fire-tests/4204399651001) [video]

